

Agile Web Development with Rails, 3rd Ed released as beta; Sam Ruby added as co-author - henning
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/4/23/agile-web-development-with-rails-3rd-edition

======
mhartl
_Sam Ruby added as co-author_

Talk about an unfair advantage. This reminds me of a Geico ad where they're
interviewing spokespeople (spokesanimals?). A Taco-Bell-esque chihuahua exits
the interview and walks past a lizard in the waiting area. He says, "Oh,
great! A talking gecko!"

I mean, really, how can you compete with a guy named Sam Ruby?

